# Hear ye! Hear ye! UGA will whip some Cock's Saturday night



## Thanatos (Sep 7, 2011)

You herd it here first. Count it!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## timothyroland (Sep 7, 2011)

Much as I hope your right, I want hold my breath on


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 7, 2011)

> Hear ye! Hear ye! UGA will whip some Cockas's Saturday night
> You herd it here first. Count it!




Typical Bulldog Nation illness  "UNREASONABLE EXPECTATIONS"


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 7, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Typical Bulldog Nation illness  "UNREASONABLE EXPECTATIONS"



well whats it called at ole sissy?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 7, 2011)

We are past that point, We are coming to grips with the fact that Nutt is out of Orgeron's players and can't seem to recruit anything but Jr College players. We need a new coach very much. Richt would be a great coach for Ole Miss. All he has to do there is win 7  games a year get to a bowl, occasionally beat LSU, and beat Miss St with regularity. Unfortunately  those expectations look to be unreasonable for Nutt to achive


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 7, 2011)

This should be a smashmouth game...    Cant wait to see it.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> This should be a smashmouth game...    Cant wait to see it.



You are right it will be a good game, I'm looking forward to the next week at Clemson, I'm sure they have been thinking about that game last year for a while.


----------



## gin house (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> You herd it here first. Count it!



  Yep, We heard it here first last year too  We hail the Naustradawgus.


----------



## rshunter (Sep 7, 2011)

timothyroland said:


> Much as I hope your right, I want hold my breath on



x2


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this game as well.  USC should win but if USC starts slow again it could give the Dogs enough time to sneak one out.  Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not expecting much but I'm sure hoping.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 7, 2011)

Herschel must be suitin up?





Thanatos said:


> You herd it here first. Count it!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd love to see spurrier slamming his visor all nite but, I'm not holding my breath either!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 7, 2011)

Does Clowney start on the dline gin?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 7, 2011)

gin house said:


> Naustradawgus





Hey at least I can quote someone AND use font colors....right SGD?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey at least I can quote someone AND use font colors....right SGD?



Gotta take your victories where you can get them I guess.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 7, 2011)

Hut2 said:


> I'd love to see spurrier slamming his visor all nite but, I'm not holding my breath either!



WOuld be nice to him stomp that visor to oblivion come saturday.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 7, 2011)

I think Thanatos may be right - Talk about having your backs up against the wall. The rumors about Aaron Murray's status may be the key. Oh - and stopping that Lattemore kid and whether or not Garcia is sober. Should be a great SEC brawl- 20-17 uga- kicker wins it.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 8, 2011)

Funny how most of the negative comments come from losers like Ol' Miss and GT.  There is so little good about their teams, they have to come play with someone else's team.

As long as those two teams are around, we don't have to worry about being last!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Funny how most of the negative comments come from losers like Ol' Miss and GT.  There is so little good about their teams, they have to come play with someone else's team.
> 
> As long as those two teams are around, we don't have to worry about being last!





Now there's something you can hang your hat on.


Was that your closing statement ???


----------



## nickel back (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> You herd it here first. Count it!



I'm with ya! GO!!! DAWGS!!!


----------



## JWeeks08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 8, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Funny how most of the negative comments come from losers like Ol' Miss and GT.  There is so little good about their teams, they have to come play with someone else's team.
> 
> *As long as those two teams are around, we don't have to worry about being last!*



With the mutts setting new trends, the poochies death spiral show promise !!!

*COCK-A-DOODLE-DOO !!*


----------



## DSGB (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> You herd it here first. Count it!



I wish I was as confident as you about this game. I'm looking forward to another close one, as it usually is between these two.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll be there and loving every minute of it... win... .lose... or draw!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> Does Clowney start on the dline gin?



As of yesteday Clowney was not listed as a starter.  It is Ingram and Taylor...but you can bet Clowney will see a large % of snaps.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 8, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I'll be there and loving every minute of it... win... .lose... or draw!!
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!



Same here...... I love my Dawgs, but nothing I saw the other night gives me any reason to be very optimistic about this ballgame. I hope I am dead wrong, but either way I'll be there screaming my head off. 
Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 8, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Funny how most of the negative comments come from losers like Ol' Miss and GT.  There is so little good about their teams, they have to come play with someone else's team.
> 
> As long as those two teams are around, we don't have to worry about being last!



You sound like that UGA DE DeAngelo Tyson who had this to say about UGA's 19th spot in the first AP poll:

“That’s pretty good. We can’t go anywhere but up starting at 19."


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2011)

I just don't have a clue about UGA at this time, could be a traditional slobber knocker,...but I tend to think that this might be a beat down of Gator proportions.

p.s. I'd like to see the dawgs "rise up" but I just don't feel it


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I just don't have a clue about UGA at this time, could be a traditional slobber knocker,...but I tend to think that this might be a beat down of Gator proportions.
> 
> p.s. I'd like to see the dawgs "rise up" but I just don't feel it


Man you really know how to kick a fan base when their down!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 8, 2011)

Garcia throws 3 picks. Crowell throws a coming out party.
Dawgs win and take control of the east.
I still have hopes and dreams.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Man you really know how to kick a fan base when their down!



not really my intentions, would like to see the dawgs wipe that smug of Spurrior's mug


----------



## beretta (Sep 8, 2011)

Twiggbuster said:


> Garcia throws 3 picks. Crowell throws a coming out party.
> Dawgs win and take control of the east.
> I still have hopes and dreams.
> Go Dawgs!!!



Put the KOOL-Aid down


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 8, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> As of yesteday Clowney was not listed as a starter.  It is Ingram and Taylor...but you can bet Clowney will see a large % of snaps.



Well he will run circles around those oversize o lineman lol!! If boise can carolina can for sure! I just wanted to see him in college I didnt get to see there first game to see if hes up to the hype he got.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2011)

based on what I saw he is going to live up to the hype.  He nearly had a pick 6 in his first game.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 8, 2011)

So are some more of you cocky South Carolina fans going to get in on the avatar bet or not. 

Ya'll sure are doing a lot of crowing and strutting around...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So are some more of you cocky South Carolina fans going to get in on the avatar bet or not.
> 
> Ya'll sure are doing a lot of crowing and strutting around...



What's this got to do with you?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 8, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> What's this got to do with you?



Nothing other than South Carolina has one of it's best seasons ever at 9-5 and some of you Gamecock fans such as Gin House have been doing a lot of crowing about beating Georgia in-between the hedges. 

So I just want to know who's going to put their money where there mouth is... that's all.


----------



## gin house (Sep 8, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> Does Clowney start on the dline gin?



   After practice today EJ said he would start saturday, said he had a very good practice.   You should watch this kid,  his first game last week he stayed in the backfield.  You saw him as much as any of our linemen and we have (depending on website) the #1 defensive end in the sec....Not clowney.   This kid should be great, hes awesome now.


----------



## gin house (Sep 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So are some more of you cocky South Carolina fans going to get in on the avatar bet or not.
> 
> Ya'll sure are doing a lot of crowing and strutting around...



  Im in.....Which of the dawgies are in on the bet?  Youre supposed to keep it sorted out.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2011)

Well I have been in so we just need to know who else is joining us. Wish I could have watched the Boise game 1st before I gave my word!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 8, 2011)

gin house said:


> Im in.....Which of the dawgies are in on the bet?  Youre supposed to keep it sorted out.



I'll make a list before Saturday and post it up.


----------



## gin house (Sep 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nothing other than South Carolina has one of it's best seasons ever at 9-5 and some of you Gamecock fans such as Gin House have been doing a lot of crowing about beating Georgia in-between the hedges.
> 
> So I just want to know who's going to put their money where there mouth is... that's all.



  9-5 isnt our best year but good try  I have no doubt, theres gonna be a beatin in between the bushes.   Why you puffed up and singling me out?  Is it my USC homerism?  Is it you are jealous of our DE stable, 3 of the top 10 in the sec?  Or is it Lsu's best DE is from Greenwood, SC?   I got homerism


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2011)

gin house said:


> 9-5 isnt our best year but good try  I have no doubt, theres gonna be a beatin in between the bushes.   Why you puffed up and singling me out?  Is it my USC homerism?  Is it you are jealous of our DE stable, 3 of the top 10 in the sec?  Or is it Lsu's best DE is from Greenwood, SC?   I got homerism






Ain't no arguing wit dat !!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 8, 2011)

The latest weather report for athens at game time is Clowney with 100% chance of PAIN !!!


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 8, 2011)

I was critical of Richt last year. He is a good man...but if your a good man at 6-7 you need to go somewhere else. 

I told my buddies we would get beat by Boise and then beat USC. Why? Because Richt and the team have to win that game. We cant go 0-2. I have faith they will win a tough game. It is at home to boot. 

If we lose there is a 90% chance Richt is gone after we play GT. Right now he has my confidence.


----------



## gin house (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> I was critical of Richt last year. He is a good man...but if your a good man at 6-7 you need to go somewhere else.
> 
> I told my buddies we would get beat by Boise and then beat USC. Why? Because Richt and the team have to win that game. We cant go 0-2. I have faith they will win a tough game. It is at home to boot.
> 
> If we lose there is a 90% chance Richt is gone after we play GT. Right now he has my confidence.



  I dont like the state of the UGA program and the boise game to start the season, its kind of a trap game for us in a way with uga wanting a win in a bad way and really we play better when the expectations are not as high.  I like Right, he a great man and coach but i see why they are call ing for his head but how can you replace a coach with his stats?


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> I dont like the state of the UGA program and the boise game to start the season, its kind of a trap game for us in a way with uga wanting a win in a bad way and really we play better when the expectations are not as high.  I like Right, he a great man and coach but i see why they are call ing for his head but how can you replace a coach with his stats?



Replace him with a coach who will generate better results. Who will that be? I believe there are a few GON threads hypothesizing that very question.  I want Richt to stay. Truthfully, he has a tough road to hoe with the problems this team has this year. BUT! I repeat I have the up most confidence for winning tomorrow. I truly believe we will win. It is up to him and the team to keep my confidence...


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> Replace him with a coach who will generate better results. Who will that be? I believe there are a few GON threads hypothesizing that very question.  I want Richt to stay. Truthfully, he has a tough road to hoe with the problems this team has this year. BUT! I repeat I have the up most confidence for winning tomorrow. I truly believe we will win. It is up to him and the team to keep my confidence...



I'm with you.  I think it will be a tough slobberknocker and we come out on top.  I sure don't see this being a run away game.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nothing other than South Carolina has one of it's best seasons ever at 9-5 and some of you Gamecock fans such as Gin House have been doing a lot of crowing about beating Georgia in-between the hedges.
> 
> So I just want to know who's going to put their money where there mouth is... that's all.





gin house said:


> 9-5 isnt our best year but good try  I have no doubt, theres gonna be a beatin in between the bushes.   Why you puffed up and singling me out?  Is it my USC homerism?  Is it you are jealous of our DE stable, 3 of the top 10 in the sec?  Or is it Lsu's best DE is from Greenwood, SC?   I got homerism



Read it again slowly Ginny, I said "one of it's best seasons". 

South Carolina has had one 10-win season ever... in 1984, and then two 9-win seasons in 2001 and 2010. 

And I wouldn't count your eggs before they hatch, playing Georgia at home is going to be a little tougher than East Carolina... especially if your team spots the Dawgs a 17 point lead. 

And for the record, I am not jealous of anything about your team. 

After all LSU owns them at 16-2-1.


----------



## gin house (Sep 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Read it again slowly Ginny, I said "one of it's best seasons".
> 
> South Carolina has had one 10-win season ever... in 1984, and then two 9-win seasons in 2001 and 2010.
> 
> ...



 If we played toledo for the last hundred years and some teams ive never heard of we could have padded our win column too.    Uga has a pretty weak defense from their own statements,  ECU is a much better offense.   I know its in athens, that will make it tougher but this is the sec,  one week you can pretty much lose to a down UT team then get a flag to save the day and you can lose to a kentucky team youve beat 10 years in a row with lesser talent......It can happen to anybody.   Uga is wounded and is talented and usually is expected to beat USC....Im not taking anything for granted, look how we played in the bowl game and the first half last week, its depressing.   I guess LSU has all the good players and you wouldnt want any of ours   Thats a good history lesson you keep bringing up....Too bad the one with the short end of the straw put a SEC EAST trophy in the case last year and LSU just played the norm as second or third best in the west


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> You herd it here first. Count it!



You mean during the game, right


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> If we played toledo for the last hundred years and some teams ive never heard of we could have padded our win column too.    Uga has a pretty weak defense from their own statements,  ECU is a much better offense.   I know its in athens, that will make it tougher but this is the sec,  one week you can pretty much lose to a down UT team then get a flag to save the day and you can lose to a kentucky team youve beat 10 years in a row with lesser talent......It can happen to anybody.   Uga is wounded and is talented and usually is expected to beat USC....Im not taking anything for granted, look how we played in the bowl game and the first half last week, its depressing.   I guess LSU has all the good players and you wouldnt want any of ours   Thats a good history lesson you keep bringing up....Too bad the one with the short end of the straw put a SEC EAST trophy in the case last year and LSU just played the norm as second or third best in the west


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 9, 2011)

I just checked my Magic 8 Ball.  It said "Not Likely".


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 9, 2011)

Not sure why my brudder and seester both Jawja grads arent speaking to me... i just said Spurrier is gonna have a Stanfill flashback and turn da Clown loose....heck he might have him play QB.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 10, 2011)

Good game guys. I hope your season is everything UGA's is not...


----------



## gin house (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> Good game guys. I hope your season is everything UGA's is not...



  Uga's season is gonna be decent.  This UGA team played lights out and theyve got what it takes, they fooled me.....We were lucky to get out of there with a W.  I guarantee you this wasnt the same UGA team that played last week, theres been some coaching heavy this week.   Those boys left it all out there, i love a USC win but this UGA team is for real or were just not that good  I think yall will turn it around quick, all the pieces are there, no doubt.


----------



## big A 235 (Sep 10, 2011)

There will be alot of crow ate this week.  We need a new head coach and off. cord. fast.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 11, 2011)

Steve is saying he would rather be lucky than good.  USC made the plays when they had to, UGA did not.  Looked way better, but not there yet.

The offensive turnovers killed us, but the bottom line is that the defense could not stop USC when it needed to in the 4th quarter.

Oh and big A ... we played the "chicken" team, not the crow team.  lol


----------



## big A 235 (Sep 11, 2011)

Mud, you did watch the game? Right!  The Rooster came to Georgia and throwd a wuppn on the Bullpups.  Therefore there wont be no fried chicken, someone got to kill some crow to feed um wit. I wouldn even feed them coachs I'd let'em starve maybe they might wont to win a game then.


----------



## gin house (Sep 11, 2011)

UGA came to play yesterday for Richt and respect.  Them boys were focused.  Im not trying to be a poor sport, im gana call it like i saw it.  There were more holding penalties in this game not called than any game ive ever seen, it was unreal.  The TD to king if you watch Clowney was mauled and bearhugged.  It seemed like every play.  The fumble not called was clearly a fumble.   Uga's offense was much better than ours, we sucked at best.  Our front line cause disruption but didnt sack murray as much as i thought they would, to be reasonable for both defenses it was extremely hot.  We are not a good road team and its hard to play in Athens, its a pretty hostile stadium but we executed on the big plays.  I sure hope our secondary and defensive schemes get better fast or were in trouble.  Our offense better get it together or were going nowhere.   Any UGA fan should see your guys played their hearts out for their coach and respect,  i respect the way the guys fought.  If the big plays wouldnt have happened we wouldnt have won, our offense is horrible and ugas defense is much better than people think.  I will say for boise to toy with UGA they deserve the #5 ranking, UGA is not a pushover this year.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 11, 2011)

You are right about the holding penalties... I know that my buddies watching of TV missed a lot of what we saw live. The refs let a lot go untouched. And you are right as well... take away a couple of those big plays and were in a different conversation.  That being said.. USC got it done...


----------



## gin house (Sep 11, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> You are right about the holding penalties... I know that my buddies watching of TV missed a lot of what we saw live. The refs let a lot go untouched. And you are right as well... take away a couple of those big plays and were in a different conversation.  That being said.. USC got it done...



  Having a hard time understanding the intent, is this meant to be sorcastic?   I saw a lot of holding by ugas o line, heck, #42 Travian Robertson had to change his jersey, he was #64 for the later part of the game.  From what i saw uga was the better offense and most of the time defense as well.  I know the feeling with the turnovers, it hurts.  How many turnovers did usc give uga?   Both teams played hard and we lucked up with a win.  With the way our offense and defense played we didnt deserve the win, uga did play lights out but came up a little short.  I cant believe how the uga fans talk about the coaches, the players lost this game.  Uga coaching was great last night,  They gameplanned to attack our weakness and suprise us with crowell and the running game, that o line spent some time this week working.  Our defensive line.....They used our speed against us and we over pursued the whole game, props to uga.  We were outcoached and outplayed last night.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> You herd it here first. Count it!



Got any good picks for this week?


I'm thinking about betting the farm.  




gin house said:


> The TD to king if you watch Clowney was mauled and bearhugged.  It seemed like every play.



This is what happens when they don't hold Clowney.


----------



## gin house (Sep 11, 2011)

Uga outplanned us, out executed and outcoached us.  What kept us in the game was pure talent on defense.  I was frustrated watching all the non calls, fumble given back to uga,  way too many holding calls not called but thats no excuse for our offense to stink and our secodary too.  We have to get better or the talk of us being a good team has to stop,  right now i dont think were that good honestly.  Clowney is a beast and he could have done more but it is what it is, our secondary is dreadful.  Did i mention our corners are pitiful?   The front four overpursued the whole game and should have been coached up to get to where they needed to be but that didnt happen either.  If Uga can play with that intensity and coaching they will win a good many games this year, if we play like we did last night we are in for a bad season.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 12, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> This is what happens when they don't hold Clowney.




Lee and Glenn let him go right between them. Heck, neither of them blocked _anybody_ on the play.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 12, 2011)

big A 235 said:


> There will be alot of crow ate this week.  We need a new head coach and off. cord. fast.



Naw, y'all are just fine ! It's money well spent !!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 12, 2011)

gin house said:


> Uga outplanned us, out executed and outcoached us.  What kept us in the game was pure talent on defense.  I was frustrated watching all the non calls, fumble given back to uga,  way too many holding calls not called but thats no excuse for our offense to stink and our secodary too.  We have to get better or the talk of us being a good team has to stop,  right now i dont think were that good honestly.  Clowney is a beast and he could have done more but it is what it is, our secondary is dreadful.  Did i mention our corners are pitiful?   The front four overpursued the whole game and should have been coached up to get to where they needed to be but that didnt happen either.  If Uga can play with that intensity and coaching they will win a good many games this year, if we play like we did last night we are in for a bad season.



That's a two way street ginny.  Yall benefitted from several "non calls" as well.  Yall have  about the holdingest bunch of offensive linemen I think I have ever seen.  And they didn't even try to hide it.  All good offensive linemen hold.  But play after play there would be seperation between our D linemen and a lame cock O linmen where our guy's jerey is strectched to the point of looking like it would rip and no flags in site.  yall got away with plenty.

But that's ok with me.  For the most part they let them play and flagged the the really flagrant stuff.  I do think Crowell probably should have been flagged on the opening drive for the way he was running his mouth when he would finish runs and getting in people's faces.  But SC got plenty of "non calls" too.  Don't believe me? watch the game on TV.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 12, 2011)

What does it say for the puppies when we played as bad as we did and still put up 45 points?  What would the outcome have been if our offense played to their potential?  

I agree with Ginhouse on the non-calls.  It was ridiculous.  The fumble, I can see where it was not ruled a fumble.  Even the replay was super close.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 12, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> What does it say for the puppies when we played as bad as we did and still put up 45 points?  What would the outcome have been if our offense played to their potential?
> 
> I agree with Ginhouse on the non-calls.  It was ridiculous.  The fumble, I can see where it was not ruled a fumble.  Even the replay was super close.



yall got lots of non calls too.  I don't understand what you guys are complaining about.  You won.  And please don't say that it should not have been that close.  We gift wrapped 3 scores for yall.  Congratulations on the win.  yall beat us.  But maybe you guys just aren't as great as you think you are.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 12, 2011)

For the most part things were called even with make up calls given to both sides.  Vegas had the game pegged about right so Iam good with it as most of us are and we still havent played our best game yet which keeps me excited.  I watched the replay last night and we have probably the worse defensive backfield in the SEC  as far as execution goes.  Talent wise we are o.k and i can tell u Ellis and his boy Ward better step it up because we know Spurrier will call u out in a minute and start getting involved with the defensive practices.


----------



## gin house (Sep 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's a two way street ginny.  Yall benefitted from several "non calls" as well.  Yall have  about the holdingest bunch of offensive linemen I think I have ever seen.  And they didn't even try to hide it.  All good offensive linemen hold.  But play after play there would be seperation between our D linemen and a lame cock O linmen where our guy's jerey is strectched to the point of looking like it would rip and no flags in site.  yall got away with plenty.
> 
> But that's ok with me.  For the most part they let them play and flagged the the really flagrant stuff.  I do think Crowell probably should have been flagged on the opening drive for the way he was running his mouth when he would finish runs and getting in people's faces.  But SC got plenty of "non calls" too.  Don't believe me? watch the game on TV.



  I know its a two way street.  Its even more obvious when you see the whole field and play develope.   Crowell was a little jumpy but i guess he was pumped,  they take the celebration penalties too far IMO.   I honestly didnt see many holding calls on USC, when i did they were called.   I wont be a homer on the subject, im just calling it like i saw it.   There was tons of non calls and the uga fans would look around then start clapping on plays where they gained, they talked about it too.  The game is over, im not making excuses.  True, the good ones hold and know how to do it without getting cought much.  It was an exciting game, im just glad its over,   there were almost fights all the way to the car and a few fights in between there.  It was great to see the pups fans with their lips dragging the ground and walking like night of the living dead but i wouldnt want to play UGA again, they are not a bad team at all.  Although i know the dawg nation is calling for Richts head for not beating two top 12 teams to start the season like most think is "expected" as UGA.  This is a good football team reguardless, if they play like they did against us.  Dont know if it was being at home, playing for Richts job, whatever it was them boys were fired up.


----------



## polkhunt (Sep 13, 2011)

I hear us,we and yall used on here alot. I did not know we had that many UGA and USC players using this forum.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> I know its a two way street.  Its even more obvious when you see the whole field and play develope.   Crowell was a little jumpy but i guess he was pumped,  they take the celebration penalties too far IMO.   I honestly didnt see many holding calls on USC, when i did they were called.   I wont be a homer on the subject, im just calling it like i saw it.   There was tons of non calls and the uga fans would look around then start clapping on plays where they gained, they talked about it too.  The game is over, im not making excuses.  True, the good ones hold and know how to do it without getting cought much.  It was an exciting game, im just glad its over,   there were almost fights all the way to the car and a few fights in between there.  It was great to see the pups fans with their lips dragging the ground and walking like night of the living dead but i wouldnt want to play UGA again, they are not a bad team at all.  Although i know the dawg nation is calling for Richts head for not beating two top 12 teams to start the season like most think is "expected" as UGA.  This is a good football team reguardless, if they play like they did against us.  Dont know if it was being at home, playing for Richts job, whatever it was them boys were fired up.



0-2 is 0-2.  Talking about what the other teams were ranked is just the kind of excuses that losers make.  Regardless of what yall's ranking is, we squandered several oppprtunities to win that game.


----------



## gin house (Sep 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> 0-2 is 0-2.  Talking about what the other teams were ranked is just the kind of excuses that losers make.  Regardless of what yall's ranking is, we squandered several oppprtunities to win that game.



 No, thats common reasoning.  Living on the past is the kind of excuses that losers make.  How many turnovers did we give uga?  What about the fumble that was clearly out that went ugas way?  what about the manhandling clowney got when murray hit king for the td?  We missed serveral opportunities ourselves, its a two way street.  If our offense would have made the trip we wouldnt be having this conversation.  Man, your spelling is getting worse with your bulldogs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> No, thats common reasoning.  Living on the past is the kind of excuses that losers make.  How many turnovers did we give uga?  What about the fumble that was clearly out that went ugas way?  what about the manhandling clowney got when murray hit king for the td?  We missed serveral opportunities ourselves, its a two way street.  If our offense would have made the trip we wouldnt be having this conversation.  Man, your spelling is getting worse with your bulldogs.



How many points did we gift wrap for yall?  And you still only won by three.  Yet you want me to talk about how much better yall are?  Come on man.  You won, let that be enough.  I'm not going to play along with you and tell you yall are some great program.  If I believed it I would say it but you haven't shown it.  You tell me to stop living in the past.  You are living off of last year.  Yall don't look good at all so far and are lucky to be 2-0 but you think yall have arrived because of last year.  It's fine with me but don't be a hypocrite and tell me not to live in the past if you are going to do it yourself.  Just be satisfied with the fact that yall won.


----------

